# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Adressenaustausch fr zuknftige Prag-Chemnitz-Studis

## mr.burns

Hi Leute. 
War heute in Chemnitz zum Bewerbungsgesprch und wurde genommen, auch auf Nachfragen wurde mir eine definitive Zusage gegeben.  ::-winky:   :peng:   :Grinnnss!:   :Woow:  
 Bin auch in der 1. Gruppe des MC-Tests in Prag dabei ( Sonntag, 18.06.). Hab mir gedacht, da die Beitrge von uns relativ verstreut sind, sammeln wir hier mal Adressen, etc...
Hab brigens vor schon am Samstag frh runter zu fahren, mich bissle umschauen, Nachtleben checken ;) in irgendeinem Hotel schlafen und dann So frh direkt zum Test zu gehen. Wer interesse htte soll mir per ICQ/PM/email schreiben. Bin auch am berlegen, falls die angebotenen Studentenheime schlecht sind, ne WG zu grnden.

Ich fang jetzt mal an:

Name: Bjrn
Wohnort: Bamberg 
...
...
...

----------


## LenaRo

Hallo Bjrn,

ich heie lena und komm aus Aachen. Ich werde am Sonntag mit dem Bus aus Chemnitz nach Prag fahren. Ich bete, dass ich diesen blde Test bestehen werde. Hab schon ewig kein Physik und Chemie mehr gehabt. Und sowieso noch nie verstanden. Jetzt lerne ich im Moment halbwegs fleiig...

Gre,
Lena

----------


## Schakal

.
.
.


"FE"

----------


## Mr.Forrester

Hallo Leute!
Ich heie Robert und komm aus Jahnsdorf bei Chemnitz. Wir sehen uns am 18.7. im Bus nach Prag.
Mit dem Test das wird schon, hab Physik auch nach 10 und chemie nach 11 abgewhlt. Arbeite mich momentan durch meine aufzeichnungen aus der schulzeit.
Bin da ganz zuversichtlich. Hab aber die Fragen auch noch nicht bekommen.

----------


## Mr.Forrester

hab die fragen leider noch ne bekommen. kann mir die mal jm. faxen?

----------


## Bina

Wer von Euch geht denn jetzt eigentlich definitiv nach Prag?! Ich werd's wohl machen, u.a., weil es meine einzige Mglichkeit ist. Allerdings hab ich auch ein bisschen Bedenken wegen des Englischen...so wahnsinnig gut bin ich jedenfalls nicht darin :/
Wie sieht es denn jetzt damit berhaupt aus?! Der eine erzhlt, die gesamten ersten 2 Jahre seien auf Englisch, der andere sagt, wenigstens einiges sei auf Deutsch. Was ist denn jetzt Fakt?!
Bin nach dem Test noch in Prag geblieben, ich hab also alles, was auf der Rckfahrt besprochen wurde nicht mitgekriegt...Wre super, wenn mit einer ein paar HANDFESTE Informationen zukommen lassen wrde.
Danke schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## Diabeticus

wahrscheinlich werden zwei jahre auf englisch laufen. fakt ist allerdings, dass man (meiner meinung nach alle beteiligten) noch nicht wei, was genau passiert bzw. wie es luft - und das hat mich verunsichert.

----------


## Annel

@ Prag - Interessierten und - Diskutierer

Also, ich habe heute erst mitgeschnitten, wo die Musik spielt. Das heit, ich habe vorhin erst dieses Forum entdeckt und bin auf Eure Konversation gestoen. Wahrscheinlich lebe ich n bissl hinterm Mond oder bin zumindest selten im Internet.
Ich war jedenfalls am 18.07. auch in Prag zum Eignungstest und hab bestanden. 
EIn wenig komisch kam es mir vor, dass der Test in Prag auf Englisch war und 90 Fragen beinhaltete. Telefonisch wurde mir mitgeteilt, der Test sei natrlich auf Deutsch, und 30 Fragen...

Nun mchte ich mich bei Euch auch einklinken, und hoffe, es ist noch nicht zu spt. Vielleicht seid Ihr schon unter einem neuen Thema zu finden. Aber irgendjemand von EUch wird wohl auch meinen Salat noch lesen...

Fr mich steht es ziemlich fest, dass ich in Prag studieren mchte (ob nun auf Deutsch oder Englisch), und ich bin 
eigentlich nur noch auf Wohnungssuche. Hat denn jemand von EUch schon was Konkretes gefunden?
Ich hatte mir in Prag die "Annonce" gekauft, wo 100te Wohnungsabgebote drin sind, allerdings auf Tschechisch.. 
Meldet Euch bitte mal, ich mchte nmlich von hinterm Mond nach Prag ziehen!!!
Liebe Gre, Anne aus Dresden
anne.luethke@gmx.de

----------


## carju

Ich habe nochmal paar Fragen an die Leute, die den Test schon geschrieben haben. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die wichtigsten wrter ins deutsche bersetzt werden. Wars nicht so? wie habt ihr denn das geschaft? ich finde nmlich, dass einige frage ein bisschen schwierig sind, und woher soll ich wissen, was Vorkammer auf englisch bedeutet? und wie ein fischherz aufgebaut ist? 
wie habt ihr gelernt? ich versuceh gerade die Fragen zu beantworten!  sind die fragen berhaupt so hnlich? ich kann doch nicht alle physikformeln pauken. 

und an alle, die sehr am zweifeln sind. 
Was bleibt einem denn brig? Entweder das oder noch jahre warten!! ich will dann wohl was anders studieren, aber das wre sozusagen nur ne Notlsung. 
Und ich glaube das engl. macht nachher nicht mehr solche probleme. Die meisten von uns haben wahrschenlich sowieso nur schulwissen mit veilelciht ein bisschen auslandsaufenthalt.  die knochen lernt man sowieso auf latein. 
Naja, ersetinmal den <test bestehen, dass ist fr mich noch ne riesige Hrde, und wenns nicht klappt, wer wei wofr es gut ist. 
@schakal : danke fr die Fragen! gestern habe ich post bekommen, und es sind genau die gleichen fragen.

----------


## Mr.Forrester

Die Fragen in Prag standen dem Niveau der Bsp.-Fragen in nichts nach. Der Test war komplett in Englisch. Wir konnten / sollten fragen, wenn wir die Fachbegriffe nicht wussten.
Wie gesagt, einfach war's ne.
Also nutzt die Zeit fr intensive Vorbereitung!

----------


## mr.burns

An die Leute die beim ersten Test dabei waren!

1.) Wer ist jetzt sicher in Prag dabei ?

2.) Knnte jemand die Adressen + email von dieser Makler-Agentur posten? Habs verschlampert   :Blush:  
Hat sich jemand schon um ne Wohnung gekmmert, bzw. hat jemand was von denen zugeschickt bekommen?
Is echt wichtig!

mfg

Bjrn

----------


## Mr.Forrester

Bleibe auf jeden Fall dabei!
Die Adresse is: www.pragreality.cz
email: spirikova@pragreality.cz

Hab noch nix wohnungsmiges. Werd da demnchst nochmal nach Prag fahren.
Zuerst muss ich aber noch aufs Konsulat mein Abi-Zeugnis beglaubigen lassen.
Wie macht ihr das? Meldet ihr euren Hauptwohnsitz um oder meldet ihr Prag nur als Nebenwohnsitz an?

----------


## Anna22

Hallchen...

ist hier denn noch irgendjemand dabei, der den Test noch vor sich hat???

An die zuknftigen Prager: gibts irgendwelche News wg dem Deutsch-Englisch "Kuddel-Muddel" ???   :Oh nee...:  

Viele Gre,

Anna

----------


## carju

@anna 22
Hallo, 
ich bin auch am test am 30. dabei. ich bin gerade total gefrustet. ich habe nmlich berhaupt kein physik wissen mehr und ich finde einige der fragen echt schwer. 
Fhrst du auch mit dem bus von chemnitz nach prag? 

 Mit Prof. klingelhfer habe ich vorgestern telefoniert. er sagt, dass vorraussichtlich die ersten 2 jahre auf englisch sind, und das er aber berhaupt keine probleme darin sieht, da die fachsprache sowieso latein oder englisch ist und nach 2 monaten haben wirs dann drauf. Nach den 2 jahren gehts dann mit deutsch  weiter.    ( nur ganz vielleicht kann man dann nach 2 jahren n. deutschland wechseln, das hngt an der uni in Deutschland dann ab, ob siehs anerkennt oder nicht) 
Hrte sich alles sehr positiv an.  

Die zweite Sache war, dass wir uns bei dem MC am 30. nicht so viel gedanken machen sollen, es sei nicht so wie im Abitur sonder eher wie eine Gemeinschaftsarbeit zu sehen. ( hat er wirklich gesagt!) 
ich sehe mich nach meinem wissen, das ich heute habe ,aber noch nicht n.prag gehen. Aber ich habe ja noch 1 monat zeit um die grundlagen der physik und teilweise chemie zu pauken.
tsch

----------


## LenaRo

Ich habe ein paar Fragen an euch...

1) Hab im Tschechischen Konsulat in Bonn wegen dem Visum angerufen. Da wurde mir gesagt, dass wir kein Visum mehr brauchen, sondern nur eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung. Was habt ihr da raus gefunden?

2) Welche Bcher besorgt ihr euch jetzt? Ich denke ich kaufe nur die englischen. Aber welche? Die, die auf der Liste als requested stehen?

3) Was denkt ihr? Macht es vielleicht mehr Sinn, erst einmal fr ein paar Wochen ins Studentenwohnheim zu gehen und von dort aus nach Wohnungen zu suchen. Ich stelle mir das jetzt sehr kompliziert vor, gerade weil wir nicht vor Ort sind und uns die Wohnungen angucken knnen. Wenn wir in Ruhe Zeit htten zu suchen, wrde man bestimmt eine bessere Wohnung finden und nicht von Immobilienmarklern bern Tisch gezogen werden. Obwohl ich schon lieber direkt ne Wohnung htte...aber das ist so kompliziert....  :grrrr....: 

4) Habt ihr schon mal wegen dem bersetzten des Zeugnis irgendwo nach gefragt? Ich habe eben alle bersetzer im Raum Aachen/Kln angerufen, und der billigste machts fr 120 Euro!!! Hat vielleicht einer ne Idee wie mans billiger bekommt?

Vielen Dank schon mal fr eure Hilfe,

Lena

----------


## Mr.Forrester

1. Du brauchst als Deutsche auch kein Visum. Du musst dich nur in Prag melden, wenn du lnger als 3 Monate bleibst. Die genau Adresse von der Auslnder Polizei steht auch irgendwo auf den Erasmus-Seiten der Karlsuniversitt (Ich glaub, Olsanska heit die Str.).

2. Werd mit den Bchern erst einmal abwarten bis das Semester begonnen hat. Dann wird sich schon zeigen, was wir fr Bcher brauchen. Ich denke aber, in manchen Fchern wird man um die  zustzliche Anschaffung dt. Bcher nicht herum kommen; wegen des Verstndnisses eben.

3. Schau mal im Internet. Gibt eine ganze Menge Angebote fr Wohnungen, such dir mehrere raus und fahr mal zwei, drei Tage nach Prag zur Besichtigung. Ist denk, ich das Beste.

4. Die bersetzungen sind wirklich nicht billig. Hab meins schon mal ins Englische berstzen lassen mssen. Da geht generell nichts unter 100 Eur.

----------


## Mr.Forrester

Hab nochmal geguckt wegen der Auslnder-Polizei in Prag:

Police Foreign Department for Prague
Olsanska 2, Prague 3, 130 51
enterance B - EU, enterance D - non EU
tel.: 974 820 238
Off hrs:
Mo, Tu, Thr 7.30 - 11.30 12.15 - 15.00
Wed 8.00 - 12.15 13.00 - 17.00


Dort muss man sich anmelden, wenn man lnger als 3 Monate bleibt.
Ich wei nur nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist den Hauptwohnsitz umzumelden. Was meint ihr?

----------


## Ranarion

Hallo zusammen,

bin erst jetzt auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden. Da ich am 30.08. auch nach Prag reisen werde, um mich dort den anscheinend wirklich blen Fragen zu stellen (die Beispielfragen haben mich ja schon geschockt), hab ich erst mal ein paar Infos gesammelt. 

Dass das ganze Studium auf Englisch sein soll, will ich noch nicht glauben. Vielleicht gibt's ja doch noch ne Chance, aber erst mal den Test bestehen.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Beschreibung gefunden, wie es an dem Testtag abluft. Da ich mit einer Bekannten nach Prag fahre, die dort auch den Test macht, werden wir dementsprechend nicht im Bus sitzen. Bis jetzt wei ich nur, dass der Test um 10:30 beginnt. Das ist auch schon alles. Wie lange hat man denn Zeit? Und wann bekommt man das Ergebnis?
Mir sagte Prof. Klingelhfer, dass ich mindestens 50% erreichen muss, dann aber sicher einen Platz bekomme, kann das jemand besttigen (das wrde mir sehr helfen...)
Na ja, bin erst mal dabei mein fehlendes Bio- und Chemiewissen aufzufrischen, und das ist selbst auf deutsch schon happig... (wei mittlerweile jemand was genaues ber die Antworten im Bioteil? Ist + bei a immer richtig?)

Macht's juut, und bis zum 30.!!!

Jan

----------


## Anna22

Hallo Jan... mir gehts nicht anders als dir. 
Schiebe auch die totale Panik. Wollte das mit dem Englischen auch nicht glauben, aber ich befrchte, dass es stimmt...   :dagegen:  

Werde leider auch nicht mit im Bus sein, sondern mit dem Flieger nach Prag kommen...

50% der Fragen mssen richtig sein? Wusste ich noch gar nicht. Bin auch zur Zeit nur am Lernen, aber... bei der ersten Gruppe sind auch nur 3 Leute durchgefallen, die restlichen 20 haben alle bestanden... dann mssten wir das doch auch irgendwie schaffen,hm   :Top:  

Mit den Antworten bin ich leider auch berfragt... ist ja auch toll, dass ausgerechnet bei den Bio-Fragen keine Antworten stehen...

Viele Gre, Anna

----------


## mr.burns

es gibt in in bio chemie und physik je 30 MC frage ---> insegsamt 45 muss man richtig haben.

Bei den Biogfragen sind die + davor die richtigen antworten.
Bei uns (1. gruppe) wurde aber "kommunikation" und "teamwork" erlaubt und sogar teilweise von Prof. K. "befohlen"   :bhh:  
noch fragen?

----------


## Ranarion

Na das beruhigt ja ungemein... Im Teamwork war ich schon immer gut, besonders in Tests...
Wenn die +-Antworten immer stimmen, werde ich mir die noch mal angucken. Vielleicht hilft's ja. 
Zur Zeit bin ich gerade Chemie am pauken. Habe gemerkt, dass ich Bio nicht raffe, wenn ich keine Ahnung von Chemie habe.
Na das wird schon. 
Aber mal an alle, die am Sonntag schon nach Prag fahren (und demnach nicht mit dem Bus aus Chemnitz anreisen): habt ihr schon ein Hotel gefunden? Oder wie regelt ihr das mit der bernachtung? Frh morgens mit dem Flieger geht ja wohl kaum, oder?
Ciao
Jan

----------


## mr.burns

es gibt fast direkt neben der med. Fakultt ein IBIS-Hotel, schaut halt mal im internet. ich selber hab im hotel pension standard gewohnt, zu Fu 10 min von Fakultt weg.

----------


## Stella

Hallo Ihr,
knnt ihr mir vielleicht auch die Probefragen schicken????
An:
bistadu@yahoo.de

Das wre echt voll lieb!
Bin mal gespannt wie ich damit zurechtkomme, bin nmlich ne totale Physikniete   :Blush:  

Liebe Gre
Stella

Geniet das schne Wetter!!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ranarion

Hab mal ne Frage: was habt ihr bei dem Feld secondary education hingeschrieben? Ist damit einfach Gymnasium gemeint?

----------


## Poppl

@Ranarion
Mit secondary education ist die Schulbildung nach der Grundschule gemeint. Also im Normalfall das Gymnasium. Was aber beim Begriff "field" hinkommt ist mir bis heute unklar. Ich hab nichts hingeschrieben.



Aber ich hab jetzt noch eine Frage.
Wei jetzt einer von euch ganz bestimmt, wie das jetzt mit dem Visum ist? Brauchen wir jetzt ein Visum, eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung oder mssen wir uns nur in diesem Amt anmelden?

----------


## Mr.Forrester

Als Deutscher brauch man nirgendswo in der EU ein Visum, auch nicht in der Tschechei. Man muss sich bei lngerem Aufenthalt aber anmelden; wie das auch in Dtl. ist.
Die Frage ist jetzt, ob es sinnvoll ist seinen Hauptwohnsitz in der Tschechei anzumelden.

----------


## Ranarion

Also ich glaube nicht, dass das sinnvoll ist. Ich denke da nur mal daran, dass man sein Auto/Motorrad/wasauchimmer dann ja auch ummelden msste, oder? Und das stelle ich mir mit unseren begrenzten Tschechisch-Kenntnissen (die wir ja wohl haben) recht schwierig vor...

----------


## Bina

ich werde auf gar keinen fall meinen erstwohnsitz da anmelden...ist viel zu umstndlich, abgesehen davon, da ja keiner von uns vorhat mehr als 2 jahre da zu bleiben, wenn ich das richtig sehe...

andere frage: wie sieht es bei euch in sachen wohnen aus?! hat irgendjemand einen makler gefunden?! ich finde das alles etwas kompliziert, eine wohnungsanzeige kann ich mangels tschechisch-kenntnissen nicht aufgeben, lesen kann ich sie auch nicht (mal abgesehen davon, da ich keine zeitungen habe). auerdem wei ich berhaupt nicht, wo man am besten wohnen sollte - ich will ja auch nicht jwd hausen :/ werde wohl ende august fr eine woche hinfliegen, aber trotzdem - alles nicht so einfach...hat irgendjemand tips?!

----------


## Mr.Forrester

Im Prinzip ist es egal, wo du wohnst; solange eine Metro-Station in der Nhe ist. Kauf dir am besten 'nen Stadtplan von Prag und dann schau im Internet oder besorg dir die Prag Post (englische Zeitung). In der deutschsprachigen Prager Zeitung steht Wohnungsmig nicht viel drin. Dann kannst du ja auf dem Stadtplan sehen, wo die Wohnungen liegen.
Bei U-Bahn-Nhe steigen natrlich die Preise extrem.

Seid ihr eigentlich eher WG-Menschen oder wohnt ihr lieber allein?

----------


## sphinx

Hi,
hab heute die erfreuliche Nachricht erhalten, dass ich am 30.08 zum MC Test eingeladen wurde!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Zu der Application Form hab ich nun noch eine, in der Spalte Health report to certify the applicants to study at a university, seit ihr da einfach zu eurem Hausarzt gegangen? Oder was wird da verlangt?

----------


## Anna22

@ shhinx ...

supi... noch einer in unserer runde  :Grinnnss!:  

aber heute erst??? ist das net eine bichen spt??? wann hattset du denn dein gesprch???

LG Anna

----------


## sphinx

Hab mich erst ende Juli beworben. Hatte noch kein Gesprch und in dem Schreiben wurde ich dann gleich nach Prag eingeladen um an dem MC Test teil zu nehmen. Na ja jetzt bin ich nen bichen unter Zeitdruck um die ntigen Kenntnisse aufzufrischen. Werd mich jetzt aber ins Zeug legen!!!

Hab in diesem Thema gelesen, dass der Unterricht auf Englisch stattfindet. Ich habe gedacht es whre ein deutschsprachiges Studium so wie es in der E-Mail steht, die ich bekommen habe. Stimmt das? 

Kommt jemand zufllig aus der Umgebung von Hannover und muss am 30.08 nach Prag? Knnten ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen

----------


## Ranarion

Da ich mich im Moment auch wie blde auf diesen Test vorbereite, wrde mich mal interessieren, wie denn der Test wirklich ist! Entsprechen die Test-Fragen den Fragen in Prag? Kann mal jemand, der den Test schon gemacht hat, mal ein paar Fragen posten (einige wird man sich doch behalten haben)?

----------


## Sallame

Hallo!

Wei jemand, ob es noch mglich ist, sich fr den Studiengang in Prag zu bewerben? Hatte eigentlich fest mit einer ZVS Zusage fr dieses WS gerechnet, aber da ja jetzt die Wartezeit 8 Semester betrgt, ists wieder nix geworden. Kann mir jemand die email-Adresse oder die Telefonnummer von dem Professor Klingelhfer geben? Der scheint ja dafr zustndig zu sein.

Viele Gre
Fredi

----------


## Ranarion

Ich will es dir ja nicht schon von Anfang an versauen, aber ich glaub nicht dran. Kannst es natrlich trotzdem noch mal versuchen

e-mail: neurologie@skc.de
tel.: 0371/33310530

Eigentlich httest du dafr beim Test in Prag dabei sein mssen, und da gibt's wohl keinen mehr... aber versuch's einfach!

----------


## Helena_vlg

Hallo, was knnt ihr mir ber das Medizinstudium im Ausland sagen? Wie sieht es mit der Schweiz und sterreich aus und gibt es dort auch Sommersemester, in denen man anfangen kann? Gibt es da einen NC und wo liegt er zur Zeit? Knnt ihr mir ein paar Infos zu dem Thema geben? Das wre echt nett! Danke

----------


## mr.burns

Liebe Helena,
wenn du mit deinen Augen am Bildschirm ca. 10 cm nach oben und 5 cm nach rechts wanderst, wirst du einen Link namens "Suchen" finden...  :hmmm...:  
EInfach mal deine Fragen bzw. Suchwrter dort eingeben  :hmmm...:  

so far...

Bjrn


P.S.: Gibts eigentlich nichts neues vom 2. MC -Test aus Prag?
Was is mit der dt. Bcherliste?

----------


## Mediex

> Hallo!
> 
> Wei jemand, ob es noch mglich ist, sich fr den Studiengang in Prag zu bewerben? Hatte eigentlich fest mit einer ZVS Zusage fr dieses WS gerechnet, aber da ja jetzt die Wartezeit 8 Semester betrgt, ists wieder nix geworden. Kann mir jemand die email-Adresse oder die Telefonnummer von dem Professor Klingelhfer geben? Der scheint ja dafr zustndig zu sein.
> 
> Viele Gre
> Fredi


Hallo Fredi,

hast du dich schon bei Prof. Klingelhfer gemeldet? Wir haben zu deiner Frage ein neues Thema (Nachnominierung fr deutschsprachiges Medizinstudium in Prag) gesetzt! 

MfG, Falk

----------


## locumo123

So das ist zwar ein uralter Theard, aber wollte den wieder mal ins Leben rufen. Also wer von euch geht noch nach Prag? Vielleicht schleicht sich der eine oder andere hier herum....

----------


## Kaddabrennt

Hallo, 
Also ich werds zumindest mit dem Test in Prag versuchen..
Hab aber ein bissl Respekt vor den Fragen auf Englisch. 

Habt ihr die Englischen Bcher gekauft oder euch mit alten Schulaufschrieben und Wikipedia weitergeholfen?

Stimmt es, dass man bei diesem test einfach "nur" 60 % der Fragen richtig haben muss, und dann hat man einen studienplatz relativ sicher, oder kommt danach noch ein auswahlverfahren?

Gre, katharina

----------


## locumo123

Hallo Katharina!

Hast du dich auch ber medizin-in-prag.de beworben? Nahm damals den Zusatztermin wahr. Sprich habe diesen Test schon gemacht. Heuer haben sie einen neuen Test eingefhrt der jetzt auch Bilder beinhaltet. Die maximale Punkteanzahl bei diesem Test sind ca. 250 Punkte. Du brauchst min. 200 Punkte das man reinkommt. Wenn du den schriftlichen Teil bestanden hast, dann hast du noch ein kurzes Auswahlgesprch. Das ist aber nichts besonderes. Nur warum du Medizin studieren willst usw. Schick mir via PN deine Email adresse, dann schicke ich dir etwas ntzliches  :bhh: .

Gru

----------

